# My New Titanium Exhaust



## VegasM3Pimp (Jan 29, 2004)

Man, I just put this bad boy on and it is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick! I took some videos over the weekend but I just want to warn that they don't do the exhaust justice!

Standstill Rev 1

Standstill Rev 2

Takeoff

Drive By


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Sounds nice. What kind of exhaust is it?


----------



## VegasM3Pimp (Jan 29, 2004)

Made by a company called Dixis


----------



## ! Blue Fest ! (Sep 27, 2003)

VegasM3Pimp said:


> Made by a company called Dixis


Can u plz give me their contact if u dont mind....


----------



## VegasM3Pimp (Jan 29, 2004)

Added some new Titanium goodies...


----------

